# Walmart is teaming up with Microsoft on TikTok bid



## Richou (Aug 27, 2020)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/27/walmart-is-teaming-up-with-microsoft-on-tiktok-bid.html
		



			https://archive.vn/V3Bfy
		

---
*Walmart is teaming up with Microsoft on TikTok bid*
PUBLISHED THU, AUG 27 2020 • 11:19 AM EDT | UPDATED 39 MIN AGO

Melissa Repko @MELISSA_REPKO

KEY POINTS

Walmart confirmed it’s teaming up with Microsoft in a bid for TikTok.
TikTok is nearing an agreement to sell its U.S., Canadian, Australian and New Zealand operations in a deal that’s likely to be in the $20 billion to $30 billion range, sources say.
In a statement, the big-box retailer said TikTok’s integration of e-commerce and advertising “is a clear benefit to creators and users in those markets.”
Video

Walmart said it’s teaming up with Microsoft in a bid for TikTok.

The retail giant confirmed to CNBC that it’s interested in buying the popular short-form video application.

Walmart shares are up nearly 5% on the news.

TikTok’s Beijing-based parent company, ByteDance, is nearing an agreement to sell its U.S., Canadian, Australian and New Zealand operations in a deal that’s likely to be in the $20 billion to $30 billion range, sources say. It has not yet chosen a buyer, but could announce the deal in coming days, the sources say.

With Walmart’s confirmation, it joins several others trying to acquire the tech company, including Oracle.

Walmart is pursuing the acquisition at a time when it’s trying to better compete with Amazon. It plans to launch a membership program, called Walmart+, soon. The subscription-based service is the retailer’s answer to Amazon Prime, which includes original TV shows and movies.

In a statement, the big-box retailer said TikTok’s integration of e-commerce and advertising “is a clear benefit to creators and users in those markets.” It did not say how it would use TikTok or whether it would be part of Walmart+.

“We believe a potential relationship with TikTok US in partnership with Microsoft could add this key functionality and provide Walmart with an important way for us to reach and serve omnichannel customers as well as grow our third-party marketplace and advertising businesses,” it said. “We are confident that a Walmart and Microsoft partnership would meet both the expectations of US TikTok users while satisfying the concerns of US government regulators.”

The deal, if approved, would give Walmart and Microsoft access to hundreds of millions of consumers that could buy their products or become a lucrative audience for ads. In a filing this week, TikTok said it has nearly 100 million monthly active U.S. users. That’s up nearly 800% from Jan. 2018.

On Walmart’s recent earnings call, CEO Doug McMillon did not say when Walmart+ would launch or which perks it would include, but he acknowledged the buzz around it. He said the membership program will speed up deliveries for customers through curbside pickup and delivery, strengthen relationships with them and collect valuable data.

Walmart had previously worked on a deal with SoftBank, but that bid faced resistance from the U.S. government because it did not include a cloud technology backbone component, people familiar with the matter said.

With Microsoft involved, Walmart could be better positioned. Two years ago, Walmart announced a five-year cloud deal with Microsoft. The retailer adopted Microsoft’s Azure cloud infrastructure and a bundle that includes the Office 365 productivity applications.

TikTok was pushed to look for a buyer after U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said in July that he was considering banning TikTok and other Chinese applications for security reasons. The U.S. government said it’s concerned the Chinese government can access user data collected by TikTok.

The Pentagon banned TikTok from government-issued mobile devices in January. The U.S. House of Representatives and U.S. Senate followed suit this summer. President Donald Trump joined calls for the app’s ban. His presidential campaign urged people with ads on Facebook and Instagram to sign a petition.

Trump signed an executive order on Aug. 6, alleging China may potentially have access to “Americans’ personal and proprietary information” through data collected by TikTok. TikTok has repeatedly denied those allegations. It says its user data is stored in the U.S., with a backup in Singapore, and its data centers are not located in China.

On Thursday, TikTok CEO Kevin Mayer quit the company, citing political pressure and the forced sale. He announced his departure just months after starting in the role.

“I understand that the role that I signed up for—including running TikTok globally—will look very different as a result of the US Administration’s action to push for a sell off of the US business,” he said in the memo obtained by CNBC.

_— CNBC’s __Alex Sherman__ and __Jordan Novet__ contributed to this story._

Video
---


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 27, 2020)

You hear that? 

That was the sound of the multiverse passing through the Consoomer Singularity event horizon.


----------



## Yamma Damma (Aug 27, 2020)

What? I thought Trump said "fuck it" and banned the chink app anyway. Or did Tiktok's deathclock start ticking again and I missed it? Either way this team-up reeks of foulplay, don't let them fucking have it.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Aug 27, 2020)

>Hey, we want our stores to bring in more customers, even though everyone and their grandmothers know about us.  How do we do that?
<Let's buy a chinese app and use it to advertise our shit while also turning it into the new Amazon Prime... somehow.  Also let's team up with a company that sucks at coding their operating system for our cloud system.
Brilliant idea lads.  It's almost like they WANT to loose customers or something.


----------



## break these cuffs (Aug 27, 2020)

Yamma Damma said:


> What? I thought Trump said "fuck it" and banned the chink app anyway. Or did Tiktok's deathclock start ticking again and I missed it? Either way this team-up reeks of foulplay, don't let them fucking have it.


It's up September 21st iirc.


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice, now instead of a China-based multinational getting access to all of our personal information, it'll be an US-based multinational. Much better.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 27, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> You hear that?
> 
> That was the sound of the multiverse passing through the Consoomer Singularity event horizon.
> View attachment 1551783


the Tron™ clothing draws you in, but the New Text Document seals the deal


----------



## Ponchik (Aug 27, 2020)

the idea of modern day microsoft and motherfucking walmart somehow deciding that merging together is a good idea made my little peanus weenus fold back in on itself and shrink five dozen inches

also fun fact, the decrees made during the 1948 hollywood antitrust case, which prevented the studio system from exclusively screening their movies in specific theater chains that they owned, are being repealed as of this month. wake me up when congress pushes back the copyright expiration date by another half century


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Aug 27, 2020)

Walmart-Vudu kind of made sense, and they ditched that. Walmart-TikTok? Naw.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 27, 2020)

A match made in purgatory.


----------



## Noideawhattopick (Aug 27, 2020)

The cool thing is: when this deal will happen, tiktok will become very uncool to use very quickly. If it's one thing Microsoft doesn't understand in recent years is their marketing. Their products are all right especially their tablet laptops. 
But their marketing sucks. Imaging IBM in the 90's trying to sell stuff to teenagers. 
So tiktok will definitely die if that deal happens.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 27, 2020)

once walmart and microsoft create a joint venture to harvest data from children, trump is going to give them a coronavirus testing contract


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m not usually for banning stuff, but I’ve seen a lot of TikTok cringe compilations and I think just going ahead with banning TikTok would make great strides toward protecting minors and the mentally disabled.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 27, 2020)

Kiwi FBI Liason said:


> once walmart and microsoft create a joint venture to harvest data from children, trump is going to give them a coronavirus testing contract


I thought you were about to say "joint venture to harvest organs from children". Though that's certainly not beyond the pale for big business.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 27, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> I thought you were about to say "joint venture to harvest organs from children". Though that's certainly not beyond the pale for big business.


All I care about as a shareholder is margin and growth


----------



## Peter Piper (Aug 28, 2020)

"Tesla Inc (TLSA) is offering $400 billion of common stock in a public offering at $1488 a share. Proceeds will be used for development of the Moon Base Mega Factory 'Fourth Reich'".

"Newswire: Tesla soars on Musk's cryptic comments: 'The super soldier program is on time and track, the best has yet to come!'!

The markets are retarded, $30 billion for TikTok, fuckin lol.


----------



## Bagronkleton (Aug 28, 2020)

Peter Piper said:


> The markets are retarded, $30 billion for TikTok, fuckin lol.


Brand recognition tends to carry a very hefty price tag. Even if it's a failed venture simply denying any business opposition from possibly doing better with it justifies the cost for these megacorporations. Verizon and tumblr is a good example. 

But yes, at the end of the day it's still incredibly stupid and wasteful.


----------



## Virgo (Aug 28, 2020)

> Walmart had previously worked on a deal with SoftBank, but that bid faced resistance from the U.S. government because it did not include a cloud technology backbone component, people familiar with the matter said.



Can someone explain why the government cares about a corporate business deal that needs a cloud backbone? Why do they care? Isn't that up to buyer? Are they getting a government loan to buy this thing and bring it onshore?


----------



## Peter Piper (Aug 29, 2020)

Bagronkleton said:


> Brand recognition tends to carry a very hefty price tag. Even if it's a failed venture simply denying any business opposition from possibly doing better with it justifies the cost for these megacorporations. Verizon and tumblr is a good example.
> 
> But yes, at the end of the day it's still incredibly stupid and wasteful.


In a zero-interest world awash in liquidity there's unfortunately a certain logic in this. 

Party like it's 99, Pets.com - "This time it's different".


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 29, 2020)

Myspace 2: Electric Boogaloo

When will they ever learn.


----------



## BooneHelm (Aug 29, 2020)

Motherfucker!  Is TikTok going to be another fucking application I can't fucking delete off my PC in 5 years!


----------



## Xarpho (Aug 29, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Hey, we want our stores to bring in more customers, even though everyone and their grandmothers know about us.  How do we do that?
> 
> Brilliant idea lads.  It's almost like they WANT to loose customers or something.



They've done far more damage as far as "losing customers" with their "close all stores at 8:30" stunt even as the supermarkets recovered and extended their hours to 10 or 11.


----------



## I can't imagine (Aug 29, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> They've done far more damage as far as "losing customers" with their "close all stores at 8:30" stunt even as the supermarkets recovered and extended their hours to 10 or 11.



Stores have been staying open until 10 pm for a few weeks now.  Also, they were up 9.3% last quarter in same store sales YOY, even ignoring the massive increase in online business they had.  I think it worked out okay.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 29, 2020)

Bagronkleton said:


> Brand recognition tends to carry a very hefty price tag. Even if it's a failed venture simply denying any business opposition from possibly doing better with it justifies the cost for these megacorporations. Verizon and tumblr is a good example.
> 
> But yes, at the end of the day it's still incredibly stupid and wasteful.


It's similar to movie production offices buying scripts/ideas that they never intend to make, just so their competition can't.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 29, 2020)

I was hoping it was to destroy TikTok, as there are so many Sexual predators there.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 30, 2020)

BooneHelm said:


> Motherfucker!  Is TikTok going to be another fucking application I can't fucking delete off my PC in 5 years!



Seems like it. MSM is promoting it all the time now, thanks to all the idiot kids and teens users.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 30, 2020)

BooneHelm said:


> Motherfucker!  Is TikTok going to be another fucking application I can't fucking delete off my PC in 5 years!


>using proprietary operating systems
done this to yourself lmfao.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 30, 2020)

Can't wait for them to buy Tik-Tok, ban 90% of the content, and then act shocked when it becomes a ghost town like Tumblr


----------



## TowinKarz (Aug 31, 2020)

Do it, it'll kill TikTok faster than any Government action because nobody wants to use an ap that'll likely be loaded with intrusive ads and constant, pestering updates and notices that pop up when you're trying to just call someone and will start introducing strangulating new TOS' on content  to make it more "welcoming and diverse" while doing the opposite. 

It'll be driven right into the ground in a case of corporate over-saturation and over-sterilization.


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 31, 2020)

On one hand, I want TikTok to die, and I also like my Microsoft and Walmart stock increasing in value.

On the other, TikTok is a great tool for lolcows to broadcast their degeneracy to the world and get discovered.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Sep 2, 2020)

Nobody is thinking of the possibility of tiktok becoming a default windows app, tied into the taskbar. Targeted walmart ads on your desktop, search bar defaults to videos of retards dancing.


----------



## I can't imagine (Sep 2, 2020)

Exterminate Leftists said:


> Nobody is thinking of the possibility of tiktok becoming a default windows app, tied into the taskbar. Targeted walmart ads on your desktop, search bar defaults to videos of retards dancing.



Still probably not the most useless thing on the default taskbar.


----------

